# Ralph Lauren Regent metalic paint



## saucedo80 (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello, just wondering who out there has used Ralph Lauren Regent Metalic paint. Today was my first time and it went pretty smooth, I encountered no problems and the job turned out great, it was a master bath by the way. 

I however followed the instructions on the back of the can on how to apply the product(since I had never used it before) I even bought the so called "specialty rollers" to do the job. After painting though, I was left wondering that perhaps I didn't need to follow the procedure in the back of the can. I think that if i would have applied the paint like i would have any other paint it still would have given me the same results. Following the procedure that was stated on back of the can took me about 3 hours longer to complete the job, since the back of the can said that the cutting in should be done with a ralph lauren specialty 4" roller only, and since i was only painting walls, i had to mask off the ceiling and door trims and tile. It also said that the paint should be applied in 20" by 20" squares at a time. So my question to you is, is there really a need to follow this procedure, or is this procedure just for people who have never used a paint brush before? because i could have cut in the bathroom with a brush and there would have been no need for all of the masking. I would have finished it in less time than i did.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeah sauce, that stuff is for n00b DIYers
I'd ignore the destructions if you decide to use it again
Thanks for the review though


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

Hehe....no, no, I read a can that said paint a W first. :laughing:

I'm with slick, forget what they say.


----------

